

Show HN: Seinfeld Calendar webapp. - nrbafna

http://sein-cal.co.cc/<p>This is our first web application. It is a no-frills implementation of the Seinfeld Calendar, and aids in improving productivity by helping form habits.<p>We (two of us) started with it 5 days ago. With a bit of Python background, we decided to go at it with Django. The process was in itself a learning experience with remote collaboration, learning and using git to manage the code, and using App Engine with Django. All for the first time.<p>Feedback welcome.
======
JimmyL
I like the idea - I'm a big fan of the Seinfeld Calendar method of forming
habits - although in practice I find that I end up using a piece of paper for
my calendar.

I'm not sure if it's intentional, but it seems weird that you can't change
today's status from completed to "good" to "bad". That make sense for positive
goals ("I will do X"), because once you've done something you can't undo it,
but it doesn't work for negative ones ("I won't do Y") - since you might end
up doing that thing after you've set your status, and want to go back and fix
it.

If you're looking for a similar service, check out Joe's Goals
(<http://www.joesgoals.com/>). The interface is nowhere near as nice, but it
allows you to have a few goals going at once and track them with more
granularity than Seinfeld's initial concept.

~~~
nrbafna
The status is automatically set as 'not done' if the user hasn't set it as
'completed' till the next day. The point was to keep the box open for today
and the day before, so that even I complete the task late at night, I could
mark the calendar the day after.

We did think of including multiple goals, but that would break the simplicity
of the approach of the Seinfeld Calendar.

Basically, we tried to simulate the exact process if it were a physical
calendar on your wall. Once you put on a "X" mark on a day, you can't erase
it. The sign-up process was made really non-fussy so that a user wouldn't mind
signing up for multiple accounts, but keep a single calendar per goal.

------
barlo
Cool idea and a clean implementation. Just out of curiosity, are there any
plans to monetize in the future?

Also, this may just be me, but I'm not a fan of the domain.

~~~
nrbafna
Thanks. No plans to monetize, as of now.

We loved going through the process of it, and will try to fix out any possible
bugs.

The .co.cc or the sein-cal part?

------
ramiyer21a
Excellent concept. Had never heard of this before...but love the concept. Is
there a way to manage multiple tasks at the same time?

~~~
nrbafna
we wouldn't mind adding it, but it would create clutter on the calendar page.

though, a user can always sign-up for multiple accounts.

------
nrbafna
<http://www.sein-cal.co.cc/mis-speled> :-)

------
nrbafna
Link - <http://sein-cal.co.cc/>

